#ubuntu-women-project 2010-06-28
<czajkowski> Have folks seen http://gracehopper.org/2010/conference/open-source-track/
<pleia2> sent new logo design samples to the list :)
<pleia2> once we finish the discussion on list (if there is one) we'll get licensing info and the SVGs from him
<jamfish728> Where is this logo going to be applied? Is it just for media(flyers), or for the website too?
<IdleOne> the logo looks awesome!
<IdleOne> jamfish728: all of the above I believe
<jamfish728> ok...just curious
<pleia2> yeah, all of the above
<pleia2> I like the light approach, I'm thinking we'll ask the list for some design mock-ups once the logo is settled
<pleia2> something inspired by the new Brand, but perhaps not another clone
<AlanBell> pleia2: any idea what font that is?
<pleia2> AlanBell: nope
<AlanBell> works really well, especially as "women" has no assenders
<AlanBell> ascenders
<maco> looks like garamond
<AlanBell> seems to have kicked of a lively discussion on the list!
<AlanBell> personally I think it is slick and professional looking which is certainly the direction I would support
<jledbetter_> <3 Design :)
<pleia2> huh, turns out our old logo was CC BY NC SA
<pleia2> gonna ask Troy if we can drop the NC
<pleia2> (not sure what his intentions were anyway, licensing wasn't discussed)
<pleia2> cool, we're dropping the NC and he's getting the SVGs uploaded to a bzr branch soon
<Tm_T> pleia2: great stuff
<czajkowski> aloha
<pleia2> hey czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> hows you
<pleia2> good good, you?
<czajkowski> grand just in after visiting mum and sweet jebus she's a bad bad bad bad patien
<pleia2> doing ok though, I hope?
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> she had the keyhole, gall bladder and stones removed
<czajkowski> maco: pleia2 ye may be interested in http://gracehopper.org/2010/conference/open-source-track/
<maco> stupid middle-of-the-week conferences
 * pleia2 cannot attend :(
<maco> if i had a TARDIS (so i could go and then rewind and go to class) I'd go
<pleia2> BJ (one of the organizers) joked that she'd have everyone sing me happy birthday if I come, but work and money and stuff
<maco> ok or a Time Turner
<pleia2> hehe
<maco> however, the TARDIS would solve transportation as well!
<pleia2> I'll probably skip UDS-N this year too, just have too many obligations for the rest of the year (and a real vacation with the boy would be nice)
<maco> also, gag, a conference that charges hundreds of dollar to attend!
<maco> and thats the *student* rate
<pleia2> volunteers get in for free
<pleia2> but sponsorships are all for students
<maco> sponsorship applications closed months ago
<maco> er scholarship ... whatever
<maco> sponsor would be the people who pay
<pleia2> ah yes, they call them scholarships
<maco> student rate is $250
<maco> dont know where they expect that to come from
<maco> i can get the $$$ for grownups as grownups have jobs
<maco> but students, if it was $100, would be going "hmm... $100 for conference...or being able to eat this month..."
<maco> and again...its on weekdays durng the schoolyear...
<AlanBell> last conference I went to before I started going to open source stuff was this one http://www-01.ibm.com/software/lotus/events/lotusphere2010/register.html
<maco> and supposed to be something that professors and students will attend
<maco> makes *perfect sense* to time it that way ???
<maco> AlanBell: yikes!
<AlanBell> yup
<maco> excuse there would be its a grownup conference and supposed to be work-paid
<AlanBell> went three times, but once as a speaker
<AlanBell> yeah, work paid. I was self employed
<maco> but thats also OSCON's excuse and i think it's stupid in their case
<maco> ouch
<AlanBell> it is a grownup conference, just like all the open source ones should be.
<maco> it *only* makes sense to charge out the wazoo if you're fine with alienating hobbyists and students and those too new to the field to convince their employers' its a good idea to spend out the wazoo on them
<czajkowski> well I think tis nice to see an open source stream in events
<czajkowski> tis rather new
<pleia2> czajkowski: yeah, that's cool
<maco> AlanBell: disagree
<AlanBell> grown up is not the same as scary expensive of course
<maco> AlanBell: no reason children shouldnt be allowed at open source conferences
<AlanBell> no, their isn't, that wasn't quite what I was getting at
<AlanBell> s/their/there
<czajkowski> when I ran a conference and had to charge a sum of money it was EUR 60 for 3 days for every day folks and 30/40 cannot remember for unemployed and students were free
<czajkowski> but not everyone can afford to charge as little as that
<maco> OLF and SELF are both ~$60 if you want a t shirt and lunch and to support the event financially and free if you dont
<AlanBell> I don't think the ticket price has to relate to how grown up and professional an event is, the one we are doing in a couple of weeks will be free entry
<maco> OLF also has a $250 option if you want to have an 8-hour training day the day before
<czajkowski> FOSDEM I think was 25 if you wanted a t-shirt
<maco> though i also think training is like GAH expensive anyway
<maco> local ACM chapter has training events annually and its like $700 if youre a grownup non-member
<maco> and like $300 if youre a student member
<maco> i remember lfaraone (a recent motu) boggling at that, wondering how he'd afford $300 on his high school student summer job wages
<maco> AlanBell: the only correlation i see is that if you want to *keep out* students and non-professions and low-level-professionals, then charge horrendously and they'll be sure to avoid you
<AlanBell> maco: what I would like to keep out are people who behave childishly and unprofessionaly
<AlanBell> so more grown up and more professional seems a logical direction
 * czajkowski just kicks folks out 
<czajkowski> very simple
<maco> i would be shocked if my employer paid for me to go to a conference
<maco> i work in a windows shop
<AlanBell> which doesn't neccessarily correlate to the ticket price
<maco> grownup isnt to do with maturity level
<czajkowski> my event, if you act up or insult one of my speakers, I will ask you to leave and if you have any problems I'll even help you out the door
<maco> i mean lifestage
<maco> students arent grownups yet
<maco> because you dont say "when i grow up i want to still be in school"
<AlanBell> my kids think issyl0 is a grownup. I would tend to agree with them.
<maco> i tend to think the only grownups in a school are the faculty
<maco> more to do with independence i guess
 * czajkowski is still waiting to grow up :)
<maco> moved out of mum's house, done with school, supporting yourself... then you're a grownup
<maco> so theoretically i'll be one in about 6 months
<czajkowski> maco: the mothership would disagree :)
 * AlanBell looks back to see who introduced the word "grownup" into the conversation
<czajkowski> she objects to my jeans hoodies and ugg boot wearing clothes, no progressional wears them
<maco> AlanBell: that was me
<Pendulum> maco: by that standard I'm no longer a grown up even though I was by a while
<maco> AlanBell: i said something about only grownups being able to afford expensive conferences, where grownup is the opposite of student
<maco> well... or not-yet-a-student. cuz diapers toddler who isnt a student because theyre too little doesnt count as grownup either :P
<maco> Pendulum: i dont think you can reverse, dont worry ;-)
<AlanBell> yup, anyhow, I like the more professional looking logo and Ubuntu branding overall.
<maco> i dont
<issyl0> AlanBell: haha - well thank you!
<maco> i liked the brown
<maco> i dont like the bruise
<maco> (though ive got some spots on my leg that match the wallpaper *really* well!)
<maco> (uneven sidewalk + granny trolley = danger will robinson danger)
<AlanBell> I have a curiously persistent bruise on my shin, which now you come to mention it is a bit aubergine ish
<maco> ive been saying the wallpaper looked like a bruise since it was unveiled :P
<AlanBell> (cobbled streets + wheelchair)
<Pendulum> AlanBell: sorry
<maco> did you fall out?
<Pendulum> maco: he was pushing me.
<maco> ah
<AlanBell> Pendulum: can't think of a better reason to have a bruise, it is ok!
<Pendulum> (he did avoid dumping me at any point that I can think of, though)
<maco> oh crud i gotta leave for school!
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-06-29
<pleia2> http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~andru/cgi-perl/civs/results.pl?id=E_b5b138186c831072
<pleia2> It was close, but congrats hypatia!
<pleia2> and thanks for running Pendulum :) really goes to show that all of our candidates were well-supported, good news for the project
<Pendulum> congrats hypatia!
<akgraner> Congratulations hypatia! - and many thanks and appreciation to you Pendulum as well! :-)   - looking forward to the upcoming year!
 * Tm_T huggles hypatia & Pendulum
<hypatia> ^_^
<hypatia> thanks everyone :D
<pleia2> just updated for June, am I missing anything? http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Thursday, 8 July 2010 @ 12:00 UTC
<AlanBell> 28/603 is 4.64%
<Tm_T> still not quite 5 %
<AlanBell> 28/588 may have been the all-time peak halfway through the month
<maco> hmm there's one other chick in the dc loco...
<maco> should get her to help with the table at the folk festival, since i wont be there this year
<maco> and then maybe get someone to suggest membership to her
<AlanBell> giving people responsibilities is good
<jledbetter_> Folk festival? Neat.
<maco> jledbetter_: takoma park folk festival
<maco> DC LoCo's been there the last 4 years
<maco> last year we had a redhatter with us. she works on OLPC stuff and our loco contact has some OLPCs that he put out to show "and these run linux too" (little green laptops attract crowds)
<jledbetter_> Reminds me of akgraner's goat festival post.
<maco> resulted in amusingness with her explaining ubuntu to people and ubuntu people explaining fedora/sugar/olpc to people
<jledbetter_> Hehe
<maco> jledbetter_: http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2009/09/takoma-park-folk-festival-great-success.html
<maco> jledbetter_: its a great chance to reach out to nongeeks
<maco> because at the geeky events, people have already heard of ubuntu. this lets us talk to people who are into sharing and communal-everything but who dont necessarily read computer magazines
<maco> and apparently we're confirmed for this year too http://tpff.org/10/community_tables.htm
<maco> but OLF is that weekend
<jledbetter_> Well, hopefully Virginia loco gets a little more active. If not, there's a unix group here that I have yet to attend. Happens on the same night as Toastmasters.
<jledbetter_> maco: The sign is a great idea too and tent. Very nice.
<jledbetter_> Ah. I wondered if there was a cost.
<maco> its about $100 i think to be able to have a table at TPFF
<maco> kevin has paid it each year
<jledbetter_> Sounds like a good increase in turnout too each year.
<maco> in 2007 kevin noticed that when i wandered off for food, women stopped coming to the table
<maco> so thats why i want to make sure that other chick is there
<jledbetter_> Interesting
<czajkowski> jledbetter_: hey
<czajkowski> jledbetter_: thanks for using the new tag :)
<jledbetter_> czajkowski: You're welcome :)
<czajkowski> jledbetter_: if you need a hand with anything just ask
<czajkowski> jledbetter_: the loco council will try and help
<jledbetter_> czajkowski: Thank you. Will do. I've a few months to see what I can do with the Virginia loco ;)
<czajkowski> jledbetter_: cool, hang out also in #ubuntu-loocteams and meet others plus more council folks around to ask
<jledbetter_> czajkowski: Just joined it not long ago. Think I saw it in one of the emails.
<czajkowski> jledbetter_: great :)
<maco> AlanBell: im confused
<AlanBell> how can I de-befuddle you maco?
<maco> AlanBell: im looking at the spreadsheet and it has the same data as before... except now it has another targets/progress sheet... but the data sheet's not been updated
<AlanBell> ah, indeed it hasn't
<AlanBell> because the data is now more automated, coming from launchpadlib
<AlanBell> and then into an openoffice.org spreadsheet that crunches it a bit
<AlanBell> and out pops a number
<AlanBell> I then put that into the google docs spreadsheet and it automagically updates the graphs that are already embedded in the wiki page
<AlanBell> so just using Google Docs as a graphing and graph publishing tool really
<AlanBell> ideally, if I was clever I would do the analysis stuff in Google docs and use the python google docs library to update the whole thing end to end in one script
<maco> oh
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/lplist.py
<maco> AlanBell: think putting 5 as a target for N-N would be reasonable? doubt we'd make it for Mav
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/members.ods <- not quite the latest one
<AlanBell> I wouldn't object to that as a target, but I think targets have to be set by the group
<AlanBell> I would object to anything not specific, measurable, attainable, realistic and timed
<AlanBell> I am very much in favour of targets existing
<maco> offline time for me
<AlanBell> o/
<AlanBell> I think when we started looking at this in October 2009 with a value of 4.5% a target of 5% by April 2011 would not have seemed very ambitious
<AlanBell> since 2005 it was rising at 0.5% per release
<AlanBell> if that continued from Karmic at 4.5% we would be looking at 6% for N-N
<Dolasilla> hi all! I have a question: I was about to manage the page http://wiki.ubuntu-women.com/It/ to correct a mistake, but I see it's targeted as immutable... :| why?
<Dolasilla> s/targeted/tagged
<AlanBell> various parts of the wiki are locked down at the moment, it is being worked on as I understand it.
<AlanBell> pleia2 will be able to unlock it for you
<pleia2> yep, hang on
<Dolasilla> hi pleia2 :)
<Dolasilla> thanks!
<pleia2> unfortunately our first ACL test isn't perfect, since moin is very aggressive about caching, so even if we had a spammer go after something removing them from the ubuntuwomen team wouldn't be enough since moin would still remember them as an ok user
<pleia2> Dolasilla: was it just http://wiki.ubuntu-women.com/It or subpages too?
<Dolasilla> mmmm...let me check
<pleia2> just give me a list and I can open them up, sorry for the trouble
<Dolasilla> pleia2, no worries!
<Dolasilla> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.com/It/Progetti
<pleia2> done
<Dolasilla> pleia2, I'm sending a mail to you, not to paste the list here in the chan
<pleia2> ok :)
<AlanBell> pleia2: shout if you need any help or ideas on a more permanent solution. I am pretty sure something using Moin ACLs and launchpadlib to read data out of launchpad (like the script to work out percentages does) and write out a moin wiki page (like my experimental mootbot does) would work without caching issues
<pleia2> AlanBell: we're actually leaning toward opening it up to all lp people again, but being granted shell access to some specific "ban users" files
<pleia2> I have shell access on the box already, just sorting out permissions
<AlanBell> sounds good
<pleia2> I didn't actually want it locked down to just team members, but it was seeming like a feasible solution for a little while
<pleia2> thanks for offering :) we might still use ACLs some and I'll be sure to ask if I get stuck
<AlanBell> creating pages is locked down at the moment too
<pleia2> yeah, akgraner elky and myself still have to be the ones to do that
<pleia2> if others want Admin we can grant it
<pleia2> hmm, AlanBell care to be a guinea pig for a moment?
<AlanBell> sure
<pleia2> ok, go to a page you couldn't edit before, refresh and see if you can
<AlanBell> I can
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> can you create pages?
<pleia2> Dolasilla: turns out I can add you to an editors page, what's your launchpad id?
<AlanBell> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/foo
<pleia2> yay :)
<pleia2> ok, I'll just start adding people to the editor group instead of adding the open acls everywhere
<pleia2> unless it's the agenda page, that should be open
<AlanBell> that sounds good
<AlanBell> I think the agenda page should be slightly less open than it is
<pleia2> it's open to everyone on lp at the moment
<AlanBell> ooh, I can fix it :-)
<pleia2> which I think is what we're going back to anyway
<AlanBell> yeah, but they don't all need admin rights to it
<pleia2> is revert and admin thing?
<Dolasilla> pleia2, sorry didn't read: silvia-bindelli
<pleia2> s/and/an
<AlanBell> it was #acl Known:read,write,revert All:read
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> we don't want them to revert?
<AlanBell> sorry, no it was #acl Known:admin,read,write,revert All:read
<pleia2> aah, yeah, we don't want admin
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> Dolasilla: can you refresh http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/It/Contatti and see if you can edit it now?
<Dolasilla> pleia2, nope....it's still immutable
<pleia2> hmm, maybe try logging out and logging in again
<Dolasilla> oki
<Dolasilla> pleia2, now it works!
<Dolasilla> pleia2,...and others pages are editable too, thanks!
<pleia2> great :)
<pleia2> there were a lot of wonky acls here
<pleia2> I think it's all sorted now though
<pleia2> (akgraner you now have 23432 wiki update emails, you're welcome!)
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-06-30
<akgraner> pleia2, :-)
<MarkDude> Hello akgraner , is there any good news on you being able to make CLS or OSCON?
<akgraner> I have it all covered except the plane ticket
<akgraner> and I'll find out this week if I will get that covered
<MarkDude> IS UW going to have a table there?
 * MarkDude already has a table set to share for Oregon, Washington, California
<MarkDude> We do have some table space for other Teams literature, stickers, etc.
<pleia2> I don't think we were planning on it
<MichelleQ> wish I could be in attendance.  :(
<pleia2> but maybe I can get some stuff printed for you to take up?
<pleia2> akgraner: do we know what ever happened to the shirts and posters?
<MarkDude> I can put out UW stuff, and make whatever clarifications UW wants to specify that I am a member, don't represent it officially, etc
<MarkDude> Whatever keeps it copacetic
<pleia2> yeah, I'll coach you at our A's geeknic!
<maco> in linuxchix, the dudes that hang around are referred to as the Men's Auxilliary
<MarkDude> Sounds good :)
<pleia2> are we really doing the A's geeknic? I am so excited and don't know if it's real yet
<pleia2> hehe
 * MarkDude will pastebin the copy to you in a few pleia2 
<pleia2> k
<maco> oh sorry Gentlemen's Auxiliary
<MarkDude> Can I get a patch that says UW MA ?
 * MarkDude likes MA better :D
<maco> so you're not GAH!!!
<maco> ?
<pleia2> hahaha
 * MarkDude would be ok with that
<maco> MarkDude:  http://geekfeminism.org/2010/01/25/linux-conf-nz-and-drupalsouth/
<maco> james_w is in the Gentlemen's Auxiliary
<akgraner> pleia2, yep...
<MarkDude> Bette than the other suggestions for me: loose cannon, uppity guy,
<akgraner> They ended up at my neighbors house who had no idea what it was...
<pleia2> akgraner: haha
<akgraner> and since they didn't know who Amber Graner was
<akgraner> b/c they didn't know me as that name
<maco> they know you as some other name?
<maco> or just as "pete's wife"?
<pleia2> "crazy lady"
<maco> that was my other suggestion
<akgraner> nope  - my childhood nick and maiden name
<pleia2> so do you have them now, or did they get sent back to tshirt and posterland?
<maco> did they come over "amber, did you get married?"
<akgraner> they returned it all....
<pleia2> aww
<akgraner> but I got it tracked down
<akgraner> we'll get it back :-)
<pleia2> what an adventure :)
<akgraner> pleia2, always...
<akgraner> :-/
<akgraner> I need to write this stuff down - lie is really stranger than fiction
<akgraner> life even
<MarkDude> Cool link, Liz Henry rocks!
<MarkDude> The other thing was CDs for OSCON, I put a special request for 500 from shippit, (Kubuntu also at valorie's request ) was that the right place to submit for a convention? Or is there another tree I should bark at?
<pleia2> that's the right place
<pleia2> but I think they need 6 weeks notice for conferences, so I'd be sure to burn some too
<pleia2> it's oscon so a lot of people will be familiar with ubuntu, burned cds along with pressed is fine
<MarkDude> Thats ok either way. So does Ubuntu plan on having a table there also?
<pleia2> canonical, you mean?
<pleia2> "ubuntu being there" would be the loco teams, "canonical being there" would mean canonical
 * MarkDude means somebody else with Ubuntu CDs
<MarkDude> anybody :D
<pleia2> but I'm not sure
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> ok, I need to wrap up work and get to the gym
<MarkDude> yasumoto cant make it now, we need somebody else from CA , or I will be the rep from there also
<pleia2> ah, shame
 * MarkDude tells pleia2 to go to the gym
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> later
<MarkDude> nicely & encouragingly that is :)
<MarkDude> Anyone else in UW plan on going to OSCON, and possibly helping at the local table?
<akgraner> MarkDude, I will be staffing the Linux Pro Booth if I get to go - but can help with getting giveaways and stuff like that
<akgraner> I'll email you on what we did last year
<MarkDude> akgraner, sounds good, ZA hooked me up with some stickers
<akgraner> sweet!
<MarkDude> & a few of the penguin & Ubuntu case badges
<czajkowski> aloha
 * czajkowski yawns 
<jledbetter> czajkowski: That's contagious.
<DarkNemesis> mmm any dev's want to take an idea i have?
<AlanBell> depends on the idea and dev required I expect
<DarkNemesis> is there a way of saving account details to ubuntu one so that one can transfer all your accounts (yahoo, hotmail,gmail icq... irc... jabber.. everything) to the new machine (web book / lappy 2nd desktop) via ubuntu one? like syncing account details, and passwords if not would any one build this as it would  be good and improve ubuntu  or just sync configs, including options for ff addons
<DarkNemesis>                             
<AlanBell> I believe such things have been thought about
<AlanBell> aquarius (sil) is the lead developer of that stuff
<AlanBell> #ubuntu-one is where it is happening
<maco> AlanBell: wait*THAT* is what Aq is short for? do people randomly start singing "Age of Aquarius" when he's around?
<AlanBell> I do
<AlanBell> but not out loud, that might scare people
<Pendulum> AlanBell: glad I'm not the only person who thinks that
<Pendulum> maco: to make it more confusion I'm in an IRC channel that has both aquarius and an Aquarion. You can imagine the tab fail ;-)
<maco> Pendulum: just like el*y
<Pendulum> maco: yes
<maco> AlanBell: is he young enough to have been named for the song?
<Pendulum> maco: I think somewhere his blog may explain where it came from, but I don't think it's the song
<AlanBell> maco: well his name is Stuart
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-07-01
<pleia2> all the subpages of ubuntu-women.org are moved to the wiki :)
<pleia2> updated the menu, redirects are in place
<valorie> pleia2: kudos to you for doing all that work!
<valorie> +++ to pleia2
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> hi
<czajkowski> hows you
<pleia2> thanks valorie :)
<akgraner> hey do you of you all know of any major Linux Events happening in March 2011
<akgraner> I pycon is happening
<akgraner> but other than pycon  - anyone know of anything else?
<pleia2> I still think we'll have flying cars in 2011, that's too far in the future for me to think about
<pleia2> morning akgraner :)
<akgraner> pleia2, good morning - afternoon ?? something :-)
 * pleia2 sips coffee
<akgraner> great interview by the way - almost finished with the edits
<pleia2> oh good :)
<akgraner> but hard to take a break   - (more corn to freeze)
<maco> nothing on my calendar
<dinda> anyone going to the Grace Hopper in October?  Atalanta, I think?
<pleia2> can't make it, but wish I could!
<maco> http://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=h8nhc87h6h195lqj8i4l2jka90%40group.calendar.google.com
<maco> akgraner: thanks for the pycon headsup. added it there
<dinda> it just looks like an awesome conference
<dinda> akgraner: no word yet on next year's TXLF
<akgraner> not yet
<akgraner> I am working on another event for early next spring just trying to avoid scheduling conflicts
<akgraner> also I need to know who is a database guru - MySQL is not the easiest light reading I have encountered
<akgraner> I can't find one that does what I want it to so I need to just create my own.. I need some assistance or this is going to make me crazy...
<jledbetter_> phpMyAdmin?
<daker> akgraner, if you want just to do simple things with Mysql
<daker> try http://www.adminer.org/
<daker> jledbetter_, phpmyadmin is complete tool
<akgraner> thanks I'll take a look - there is no really good Open Source Event management/planning applications out there  - I have been searching for months now  - driving me crazy  :-)
<akgraner> There are some great programs but none I am willing to sell a Kidney for
<jledbetter_> I thought there was a promising one. Can't remember it now.
<jledbetter_> akgraner: Do you have a list somewhere of what this application would do?
<akgraner> jledbetter_, I do right now I manually generate everything - I can email you a list if you would like
<akgraner> I need to be able to enter a group and based on the type of group it will give me a todo list and be linked to my contracts, proposals and to my email etc
<jledbetter_> akgraner: Sure. I thought I saw a neat open source helper when I was looking up how to do a barcamp. I can't find the bookmark though.
<akgraner> right - I want to be able to have something when a group calls me and says - we want to do foo in bar city... then within 48 hours have them a proposal
<akgraner> it's an idea based on new markets Delphi system that most hotels use
<jledbetter_> Because you already have bar city's contacts like hotels and such and a generic foo list in the db?
<akgraner> I worked with the New Market folks migrating hotels over from a manual system to an automated system years ago - but it's not quite what I need
<akgraner> jledbetter_, no b/c I can say this is what it will cost you to have me do it - and here is the list of things I will need to do for you
<akgraner> however over time the various city's information will get populated
<jledbetter_> Ah hm. Yeah, I haven't seen that open source in my search. I saw stuff like "Event. Help with Registration/tracking."
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> nothing for the event manager/planner - so I guess this is how people learn stuff- can't find what works so you learn to do it yourself :-)   (I think I am really a geek now when my light reading is MySQL)
<jledbetter_> Hehe. Yes. :)
<akgraner> so once I get this started  - if anyone wants to help :-)  let me know  - I am going to be doing open source event management and planning... using open source tools as well as planning open source events... setting all the "professional business" part of it up is the hardest part
<akgraner> planning/managing them is the easy part
<AlanBell> would make a good quickly and desktopcouch app
<jledbetter_> AlanBell: Funny. I went straight to web app. I'm biased, I know. But you're right, this would be a good Quickly app.
<akgraner> AlanBell, do ya think?
<dinda> http://guadec.org/index.php/guadec/2010/schedConf/training
<dinda> GNOME developer training - schweet!
<AlanBell> yeah, it is document data rather than relational data
<jledbetter_> Unless one wants to delegate parts and have folks update the status of the part like a wiki.
<jledbetter_> I wonder if this could help locos too...
<akgraner> AlanBell, once I get the 200th UWN issue in the can - and the new fridge stuff up - then I'd like to start on this application - no rush or anything I mean I've gone this long without it - but I'd be happy to write up the abstract on it and help where ever I can as I learn
<akgraner> and when I say I  - I am really meaning the whole news team when it come to UWN and Fridge
<akgraner> Can I just say - I feel very empowered atm 2 years ago I would have purchased something and just said  - I'll make it work for me somehow
<akgraner> now I am like nope none of these work - guess I need to learn how to make something that will - How cool is that?
<jledbetter_> I was impressed with Quickly and hope it helps empower more people to scratch an itch :)
<jledbetter_> akgraner: Very cool :)
<akgraner> at SELF the quickly talk/demo rick spencer did  - was very popular.. people are loving it
<czajkowski> is there anyone here from Camaroon ?
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-07-02
<valorie> akgraner: jono might have some good input
<valorie> because of http://opensourcebridge.org/
<valorie> just a thought
<nigelb> why does my troll alarms ring about now :/
<AlanBell> indeed
<czajkowski> aloha
<issyl0> Pendulum: I'll get the questions to you within two hours of now.  And a photo.  :)
<issyl0> Pendulum: sorry for the delay :/
<Pendulum> issyl0: no worries
<issyl0> Pendulum: PM?
<issyl0> Pendulum: please?
<Pendulum> issyl0: yep go for it
<czajkowski> hypatia: happy belated canada day
<IdleOne> As official representative of the Canadas I thank you.
<IdleOne> :)
<valorie> lol
<valorie> oh, Canada....
<valorie> I love the Canadian national anthem
<valorie> it's actually singable
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-07-03
<nigelb> IdleOne: official representative of Canada? right
<valorie> just as you are for India
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> and me for the USA
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> valorie: IdleOne is from quebec, I was about to pull his leg about it :D
<valorie> oooo, Quebecois!
<elky> nigelb, he did say "the canadas"
<valorie> nicely spied, elky
 * valorie calls up the FBI
<valorie> ;-)
<IdleOne> elky: you saw that huh
<nigelb> elky: heh
<nigelb> elky: good one ;)
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> czajkowski: good morning! Hows your weekend?
<czajkowski> in bed watching tv on laptop
<czajkowski> mothership found google earth last night and spent hours on it
<czajkowski> looking at places she lived years ago and zooming up to the house,
<czajkowski> it's a new toy for her
<nigelb> heh
 * nigelb giggles at mothership
<czajkowski> nigelb: all being and all knowing! trust me best name
<nigelb> czajkowski: heh, agreed about all being and all knowing - all mom's are that way
<valorie> we just pretend well
<valorie> ;-)
<czajkowski> valorie: hah
<nigelb> valorie: aha, so that's the secret!
<valorie> oh shoot, this is logged
<nigelb> heh
<valorie> I've lost plausible deniability
<valorie> sorry, mothers of the world
<czajkowski> valorie: we wont tell
<valorie> I've let down the side
<valorie> lol
<nigelb> valorie: the LOGS will haunt you!
<valorie> exactly!
<valorie> you sneaky lot already knew it anyway
<valorie> I know you've gotten away with unspeakable crimes......
<valorie> lol
<czajkowski> :)
<valorie> the key bit: we love you anyway
<valorie> that's actually the secret
<czajkowski> valorie: how many kids do you have?
<valorie> 3 birth children
<valorie> and Colin, whom I raised from 14 on
<valorie> he's 21 now
<czajkowski> valorie: wow 4 kids
<czajkowski> valorie: any of them converted to ubuntu :)
<valorie> my oldest is ...35
<valorie> he's the one who moved me to Mandrake, then Gentoo, and finally Kubuntu
<valorie> see, I have earned the linux grandma thing
<valorie> because I had my grandson using Qimo last time they were over
<valorie> :-)
<czajkowski> impressive
<czajkowski> gah the mothership staye up till 5am on google earth
 * valorie hopes not to do the same thing
<valorie> niters all
<nigelb> night valorie :)
<czajkowski> valorie: nn
<czajkowski> time for some late breakie
 * nigelb yawns
<nigelb> in retrospect, getting up at 3:30 am wasn't such a great idea
<czajkowski> nigelb: why.... were you up that early?
<nigelb> czajkowski: well, I got up thirsty, then I went to check what happened to the match, and then started readinhg a book, and ended up not going back to bed
<czajkowski> ugh hate those nights
<nigelb> the only thing that's keping me awake is foosball ever 30 minutes :D
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> interesting blog post, some of the stuff I'd never evn thought of http://geekfeminism.org/2010/06/20/clothes-and-geek-feminism/  I just get dressed.
<czajkowski> which I found when reading http://geekfeminism.org/2010/06/17/can-you-dress-well-and-be-taken-seriously-as-a-woman-in-technology/
<czajkowski> but what is  a staqndard geek uniform?
<czajkowski> *standard
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I've always assumed it was geeky-tshirt or polo shirt & jeans or kahkis
<czajkowski> ah gotcha
<czajkowski> I don't equate that to geeky though, but I guess it could be
<Pendulum> well I'm specifying geeky t-shirts there
<Pendulum> (or geeky polo shirts)
<czajkowski> *nods*
<czajkowski> the 2nd post I liked to raised some interesting points on how people dress at work
<czajkowski> Pendulum: you've seen me and see how I dress, it's not geeky, but I do love my jeans and hoddys in the winter, compared to my sister I dress like a slob. so I suspect it'll depend on where you work
<czajkowski> Do you think that dressing up in geek society is a privilege?
<czajkowski> is a questions raised.
<czajkowski> I don't think it is.  I think it's how ever a person feels comfortable
<Pendulum> I think dressing up + being taken seriously can be a privileged situation, but it's also pretty complicated
<Pendulum> and isn't always a geek thing
<Pendulum> But, I also don't think you dress particularly dressy
<Pendulum> I do think it's a lot about context
<Pendulum> if you can dress corporate and still be taken seriously in a context where everyone around you is in jeans and a t-shirt, then in any circle you've got privlege
<Pendulum> I do think there can be pressure to blend in with the guys, though, at geek events
<Pendulum> which is why I tend to (consciously) go the other way (not to mention the fact that I don't actually know where my jeans are)
<Pendulum> and those articles only minorly touch on the ablism of clothing expectations
<Pendulum> *disablism
<czajkowski> aye perhaps just places I've worked it really didnt matter if I wore a dress, jeans or suit.  everyone wore what they liked tbh
<czajkowski> but then again small company
<czajkowski> approx 28 inhouse stafff
<czajkowski> hse as long as it was smart it was ok
<Pendulum> oh, I totally stood out where I worked because I dressed "too nice"
<czajkowski> I did on ocassion when I'd gone weeks in hoodies and jeans to come in the next day in jeans heels and a going out top for post woerk drink
<czajkowski> but then agai my place was a tad weird.
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-07-04
<AlanBell> curious stuff on planet.ubuntu-women.org at the moment
<elky> Someone might have forgotten she's syndicated
<elky> Haven't seen her around for quite a while.
<AlanBell> I am not complaining, just an observation of mild surprise
<czajkowski> morning
<elky> AlanBell, you're not the only one to observe with surprise.
<czajkowski> I wish the feed Yolynne Medina  had actually had content on the planet rather than linking to her page
<czajkowski> Romana Branden  has been busy blogging alright, last week the same about 5 posts in one go
<czajkowski> Meeting orla who took part in the UW  Play day competition http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/07/03/june-ubuntu-hour-and-meeting-orla/
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-06-27
<audreyr> Hi - I have 2 exciting news items from the Python world
<audreyr> 1) Akkana is teaching a Python course on the Linuxchix "Courses" email list
<audreyr> that is, akk of #ubuntu-women
<audreyr> and it's exploding with signups and oversubscribed (but she's managing it well and encourages even more signups)
<audreyr> anyone who wants to learn Python from an amazing Ubuntu/Python woman by email (free) should sign up at http://mailman.linuxchix.org/mailman/listinfo/courses
<audreyr> 2) PyCon Australia 2011 in Sydney, AU, August 20-23 has just announced their Gender Diversity Grants
<audreyr> All Python women should apply: http://pycon-au.org/2011/grants/
<audreyr> The more women apply, the more they are likely to offer more grants like this in the future.
<audreyr> And this is also a friendly reminder to have confidence in yourself and your abilities, and to take a chance and apply.  You never know what will happen!
<audreyr> that's all :)
 * elky gives a round of applause.
<elky> :)
<svaksha> woot :)
<audreyr> does ubuntu-women have a twitter account? I'd like to do a shout-out from @pyladies
<pleia2> there is an identica group, but nothing on twitter
<pleia2> we should create one
 * pleia2 adds to meeting agenda
<pleia2> I don't really understand how identica stuff works, so I'd need to follow up with some people
<audreyr> pleia2: great
<audreyr> I don't understand identica either
<audreyr> if someone creates a twitter acct, I'll help promote on twitter as often as I can without being annoying :)
<svaksha> audreyr: thanks for picking up a task :)
<IdleOne> hehe
<audreyr> :)
<pleia2> I'll create one so we have the name, we'll talk about how to use it later (at the very least I can maintain it a little for announcements, but I can't commit to much beyond that)
<pleia2> we have twitter.com/UbuntuWomen now
<pleia2> the email account I used for it is one shared between several admins, in case I get hit by a bus :)
<audreyr> pleia2: thank you!
<audreyr> whoever decides to maintain it should check out the @pyladies twitter feed for examples of how to write good twitter posts. we've been getting retweeted 30+ times and have a lot of important python devs following us
<audreyr> I'd love to see the same success with @ubuntuwomen
<pleia2> nice :) thanks
<pleia2> I'm going to email Carla, who owns our facebook page
<pleia2> if we can get these coordinated it would be good
<audreyr> I will retweet anything from @ubuntuwomen that's Python related on @pyladies
<audreyr> that sounds good
<audreyr> from @pyladies I've had success with simply retweeting anything saying "pyladies", which a bot could do to start
<maco> pleia2: ping.fm might be easier for short status updates to twitter, identi.ca, and facebook
<pleia2> maco: ok cool, I wasn't sure about facebook (I know posterous can update facebook groups, but it's a bit of a hack and a lot of services don't do it)
<maco> whereas im not sure posterous can do ping.fm but i know ping.fm can do pretty much *everything*
<pleia2> ugh, I'm getting confused again between groups and pages on facebook
<pleia2> ubuntu california has a *page* that posterous can update, not a group
<audreyr> pleia2: could you send a quick tweet from @UbuntuWomen that says: "Ubuntu Women's main role is to supplement and be the stepping stone for women toward the larger Ubuntu-Linux world. Membership is open to all."
<audreyr> or something similar (I just shortened text from the website)
<audreyr> just so that the acct looks active?
<pleia2> audreyr: done
<audreyr> fantastic
<valorie> I have my identica to feed to twitter and buzz both
<valorie> I found that better than ping.fm
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-06-28
<svaksha> veek: CTCP'ing people randomly is not very friendly :)
<veek> <g>
<veek> just the chicks
<veek> curious
<svaksha> veek: a] dont call women chicks and b] keep up with that negativity and you are asking to be removed.
<nigelb> BSNL. *facepalm*
<svaksha> my guess it this was via the new UW twitter publicity.
<AlanBell> that didn't point to this channel afaict
<volunteers> svaksha, linuxchix.org/
<pleia2> AlanBell: the mailing list post I made did mention this channel
 * pleia2 frowns at the time and wanders toward bed
<AlanBell> so it does, and good night pleia2
<nigelb> night pleia2 :)
<svaksha> JFTR, 'veek' and 'volunteers' are the same person. veek [veek@grex.cyberspace.org] and volunteers [volunteers@grex.cyberspace.org] has joined #ubuntu-women-project
<svaksha> http://cyberspace.org/grex.xhtml <-- hope this resource is not being used to troll. If anyone see's any such instance, please dont hesitate to contact the Grex staffers.
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-06-29
<pleia2> stickers! http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/5883526968/
<pleia2> there was a livingsocial deal where I could get $50 of vistaprint stuff for $10, so I gave it a try :)
 * pleia2 applied sticker to mini9 http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/5882966739
<pleia2> the business cards and pens were kinda meh, but I quite like these stickers
<maco> yeah i was "darn"ing about lack of stickers when i was at SELF
<pleia2> I can send some out to whoever is doing ohio LF this year
<pleia2> and I'll get some notes together for others who want to order them
 * Cheri703 will be at OLF
<valorie> those are awesome!
<pleia2> valorie: you going to oscon?
<valorie> yes
<pleia2> I can send some up to you too if you want
<pleia2> Cheri703: just shoot me you addy if you're ok with that and I'll send some a sheet over (sheet == 24 stickers)
<valorie> hopefully there will be a table -- MarkDude didn't confirm there was one
<valorie> that would be great!
<pleia2> loco table?
<valorie> right
<pleia2> valorie: ok, send me your addy too :)
<pleia2> even if you don't have a table, you can give to friends
<valorie> true -- if there is no table though, there will be precious little for me to do
<Cheri703> pleia2: you have email
<pleia2> \o/
<valorie> address sent
<valorie> :-)
<pleia2> yay
<nigelb> pleia2: Nice!
<pleia2> ok, stickers prepped for shipping, I'll drop them in a mailbox tomorrow :)
<valorie> you rock!
<Cheri703> :D
<pleia2> put in an image rather than text in the upper left: http://uw.princessleia.com/MyWiki/
<pleia2> \o/
<AlanBell> is it me or is that a bit soft focus?
<AlanBell> and can you add in #header {background-repeat: repeat;}
<AlanBell> the logo there does look better
<pleia2> "soft focus"?
<maco> i think he means slightly unfocused
<AlanBell> or slightly too much anti-aliasing
<AlanBell> or, it could be just me :)
 * AlanBell resets zoom levels to normal
<maco> no i think its a bit blurry-edged too
<maco> the MyWiki text is much crisper
<AlanBell> how about the logo bottom right in the footer?
<pleia2> does that one look better?
<maco> bit clearer, yes
<AlanBell> I think so
<AlanBell> I think the top one has been resized from something already anti-aliased
<pleia2> the footer one is too big
<AlanBell> yeah, create one from the SVG though
<pleia2> AlanBell: would you like a theme to play with so you can do stuff like add in #header {background-repeat: repeat;} for review?
<AlanBell> um, not right now, I think you are doing a great job :)
<pleia2> Tubu is doing most of it :) I am useless
 * AlanBell stands by previous statement
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-06-30
<Devcoder> tits?
<valorie> oh good grief, the pre-teens are here
<valorie> :(
<Devcoder> TITS?
<valorie> !ops
<ubot4> BWEEP! Channel emergency! Help akgraner, pleia2, elky, hypa7ia, maco, Hobbsee, Gareth, Myrtti, elly, Pendulum, JanC, idleone, or rww!
<valorie> sheesh, how boring
<Devcoder> hmm
<Devcoder> that didnt do shit lol
<Devcoder> ubot4 u suck
<ubot4> Factoid 'u suck' not found
<Devcoder> u need some coding
<Devcoder> So, where are all the tits come on
<Devcoder> Was looking forward to some cyber
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-07-02
<svaksha> http://appsformetrochicago.org/ and http://data.cityofchicago.org/ , for folks in Chicago
<Cheri703> pleia2: stickers arrived today :D thanks!
<MarkDude> http://anitaborg.org/initiatives/systers/pass-it-on-grants-program/ deadline July 6th
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-06-27
<scout1340793703> ciao a tutti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-06-28
<Pendulum> While this is specific to sci-fi/fantasy conventions it would be cool if we could get more tech companies and conventions on board with this (especially making it possible for outside people to know how to report to employers): http://whatever.scalzi.com/2013/06/28/reporting-harassment-at-a-convention-a-first-person-how-to/
<maco> Mary Robinette Kowal's follow up: http://www.maryrobinettekowal.com/journal/why-am-i-afraid-to-name-the-editor/
<Pendulum> maco: not sure if you saw but the guy was outed in the comments (by someone claiming to be the host of the party the incident happened at)
<Pendulum> err, comments on Scalzi's post
<Pendulum> but, yeah, I think both parts can be important
<Pendulum> I don't think I ever ran into him when I was working with Tor, at least.
<pdurbin> Pendulum: I agree, it would be cool
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-06-29
<maco> Pendulum: mary robinette names him at the end of that blog post too
<Pendulum> yeah, I saw when my computer started behaving
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-06-30
<Catalystic> hi girls ;-)
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-06-25
<harrassed> vpn to install ubuntu from ubuntu  website and server please , should be malware free and should not use too much Bandwidth like an infected VPN.
<harrassed> also the nodes which connect the laptop(end device) to the server must be minimum and secure.
<Mikaela> I think that you might be on wrong channel.
<harrassed> http://www.scmagazine.com/critical-update-makes-p2p-zeus-trojan-even-tougher-to-remove/article/343551/
<harrassed> please inform every developer my idea.
<harrassed> thank yo all.
<harrassed> #kicked
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-06-29
 * elky watches
#ubuntu-women-project 2016-06-28
<tim241> hi
